# [Deal Ended] UPCOMING FIRE DEAL:Hamilton Beach Coffeemaker for $20



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Hamilton
Beach Coffeemaker for $20. Deal starts at 6:00 PM ET/3:00 PM PT.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Might be this one

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-49980Z-Brewer-Stainless/dp/B004AOMQ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Might be this one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-49980Z-Brewer-Stainless/dp/B004AOMQ


Pretty sure that's it.

Look for this image in the Special Offers on your Fire (last tab to the right on the home screen.)










These offers have to be accessed via a Fire. The link shown is so people can read more about the item before trying to get one (thanks, V!)

I'm probably going to skip this one; like my current coffee maker and no need for another one. But it looks like a great deal!

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pretty sure that's it.
> 
> Look for this image in the Special Offers on your Fire (last tab to the right on the home screen.)
> 
> ...


Yes. I keep forgetting to mention that


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Yes. I keep forgetting to mention that


I do, too, and then someone asks.  I'll post in your threads, you post in mine! 

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think my wife would not be happy with another coffee machine showing up, so in this case I think discretion is the better part of valor as they say.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OOOhhhhh - seriously wish I had a Fire with SO - I've had my eye on this coffee maker for a while.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Got it 

I don't even drink coffee but I'm moving soon and figure it doesn't hurt to have one around for company. 

Besides, it's so pretty. It'll fit perfectly in my stainless steel kitchen.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there a way to see recent Fire deals or a way to know when they have expired?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no complete listing that I know of of past deals.  We announce them here when we find them, so you can browse the threads in Fire Talk.  They expire when sold out or after an hour, I think.  There's usually not a whole lot of warning.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems to me there's usually about a half hour warning to start time . . . but it sells out when it sells out which could be almost immediately, or not at all.  I think it only runs an hour so if it doesn't sell out it just goes off special.

I passed on the coffee pot -- we don't do coffee and I have a French Press for when people who do are at the house.  Also coffee bags.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

If one is still in need of a programable coffee maker, Black and Decker 12 cup programable is $19.00.  You are welcome.  Care to guess who's coffee maker died this morning.


----------

